# Dogs on camp sites



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all, just a quick question about dogs on camp sites etc. Firstly I should say that we are very new to motor homing, and are just planning our first few days away. We have spent the odd night away but nothing longer yet. 

I was reading a post earlier about a rally at Butlins in Somerset and thought that it maybe something that we would enjoy as well as being a good 'try out' before we hit Europe. When I started reading the costs I saw that it included up to four adults and up to 'four dogs'.

I am not a dog lover, in fact the thought of a dog touching me fills me with dread to the point of feeling physically sick, it is a feeling I have had for many many years and is just something I have learned to live with. I have even crossed the road to avoid a dog on the pavement ahead of me on numerous occassions.

Anyway, back to my point, are dogs on campsites kept under control at all times or are they left to run around as their fancy takes them? The same goes for rallies in fields etc? When I say under control I mean is there any liklihood I could come into physical contact with one against my wishes because it is not kept on a lead. I fully appreciate that no one can give asurances for someone else, but I would just like to hear your experiences and observations on this for my own peace of mind.

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Paul

That must be really awful for you. I would suggest that you might be better sticking to sites that have a no dog policy, that way you would feel safe and not worried that you could come into contact with a dog. Most people do keep their dogs on leads and under control. - However there is always the odd person who walks their dogs off the lead and also the escapee who makes a bolt out of the door with owner chasing behind. My dog even though getting on a bit if it sees an open door is off like a teenage whippet. 

Sonja


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Barring the odd accidental 'escape' We've only ever seen dogs properly on a lead.

However you will find more dogs at some sites than others either because they're ideal for dog walking, such as the Clumber Park CC site or because there's a dog show in the area, such as say Blackmore CC site in Malvern at certain times or Chapel Lane CC site, Birmingham for Crufts at the NEC in March.

If you book direct by phone I'm sure the wardens will know if there's anything especially doggy going off in the area.

Andy


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

I think you will be ok on campsites here but when you "hit" Europe you might have a problem. We have seen loads of dogs running wild in Europe, especially Spain


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

TheFoxes said:


> Hi all, just a quick question about dogs on camp sites etc. Firstly I should say that we are very new to motor homing, and are just planning our first few days away. We have spent the odd night away but nothing longer yet.
> 
> I was reading a post earlier about a rally at Butlins in Somerset and thought that it maybe something that we would enjoy as well as being a good 'try out' before we hit Europe. When I started reading the costs I saw that it included up to four adults and up to 'four dogs'.
> 
> ...


Have you thought about aversion therapy? I'm told you can get cuddly with snakes and spiders once you've done a course.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Firstly can i say i would hate to have your aversion to dogs , but understand it as i am the same with spiders,though i have handled a tarantula 8O 
Campsites generally have a "dogs on lead policy" and most responsible dog owners adhere to this , i would steer clear of the dogs that are tied outside for the duration of a campers stay without being walked as they can be a bit bouncy due i think to being so darn bored.
Hope wherever you go that you have a good time  


Chris


----------



## 108401 (Nov 22, 2007)

Another reason to phone the site - some have separate areas for campers with dogs. Not sure how common a practice that is though.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*pets*

I understand how you feel, but why not try to overcome this phobia as you could have so much to give to an animal and get the same in return. we share this world with lots of strange and wonderful things ,


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We do see lots of dogs on sites but they are nearly always properly controlled, in fact I can't remember the last time we saw one being a pest. The more organised sites tend to take a dim view of fouling and so the responsible owners tend to want to know where their dog is so that they can sort out 'packages' with a plastic bag fairly quickly. The side effect being that dogs are, in my opinion, better supervised than in the past. I find this to be true both here and abroad.

Enjoy your new past-time.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont have an aversion to dogs but really dont like them.
My kids are terrified of dogs too but we never have had an issue here in the Uk or in europe. More likely down the beach where they seem to run wild , ban or no ban !

The french seem more likely to take their cats with them !?

Having said that we always tend to book no dogs campsites in France where this seems to be more prevalent. Also you will find that nearly all French sites have a list of banned dogs which includes most of the "scarey " ones


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Paul

Generally dogs on sites are kept under control, but would recommend you look at overcoming your problem and please do not blame the dogs.

If you could get the better of the problem, a dog gives companionship which no other person can, in my case who would be at my side crossing the fells in snow, rain and wind, greets you on your return even if you have just been to the dustbin and the like.

You are missing out on a great pal, please try and take another angle and beat the problem instead of running from it

Sorry if this is a bit harsh but needs saying

Best regards
Broom


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I really feel for you with your phobia about dogs, 

If it were me I would get help to overcome my fear of them, if you do that then you can enjoy yourself without looking over your shoulder in case a dog comes along.

I would always keep mine on a lead but she is so friendly and loves people fussing her, so if she had the chance she would try and escape, 

I hope you do have success and overcoming it would be well worth the effort, Good luck

Anne


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul,

Sorry to hear of your discomfort. I'm curious as to whether you have any inkling as to its source. When walking our dog on a lead in town, I am very conscious of small children; it must be frightening through a sea of legs to suddenly be confronted with what must look to them as a wild animal with big teeth! They are not to know her true nature and it is wiser for anyone to assume the worst with a strange dog anyway.

I guess you have three courses of actions, one to address the phobia (not for me to recommend and I know nothing about it), but the other two might be worth a try in combination:
1) For X weeks commit not to be constrained to which sites you go. See how it pans out. If dogs off leads occur, speak with the warden.
2) Fox X weeks go out of your way to avoid dogs. Plan in advance, choose no dogs sites, etc.

Compare! I hope and suspect you will prefer 1).

It could be worse - you could be a Muslim! Our next door neighbour but one is one and if a dog touches her she has to wash 7 times! That's the rest of the day gone .....

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi, I know the sensible answer is to try to take some sort of aversion course, but I really do understand as I have a phobia about spiders. Although I know the sensible thing to do, phobias are not sensible or reasonable, so I have to adapt my life accordingly.

I don't remember being annoyed by dogs either here or in France, but so long as they do not jump up with dirty paws, I value their attention so would not really notice. 

Best of luck in finding sites suitable for you.

Sue


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problem.
We always keep our dog on a lead on site.
Only very rarely seen anyone else letting their dog run off the lead on site.
Off site we let the dog off his lead,we are careful as he is very friendly and thinks that everyone wants to make a fuss of him.
We know one man in a similar situation as yourself but we have taught the dog to walk past him and ignore him.
I do hope you can overcome this fear as you are not only missing having a superb and loyal friend but if you only use sites that do not accept dogs you will be missing out on some super sites in lovely areas.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

on a site in west wittering two weekends ago,4 vw vans pull in mid afternoon
one bloke with two little darlings and a white boxer,kids procede to ride bikes all over the camping field with rugby ball under their arm dog off lead all over the place, warden turns up tells said bloke to put dog on lead,little ol me had taken our dogs for a walk while all this was going on,come walking back,white boxer decides to have a ruck with me oldest lab, lab has a go back,then the young en starts,then i start,i shout a bloke,bloke come over saying very sorry , takes kids and dog back to van ,half hour later knocks on door saying im so sorry ,i know it was wrong,im now all chilled (bottle of bud in hand)say ok mate,end of story,well---- me if in the morning dog and kids all at it again
so orf we go then blow me down if it dont start chuckin it down with shed loads of snow. ps love dogs hate people..


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

on a site in west wittering two weekends ago,4 vw vans pull in mid afternoon
one bloke with two little darlings and a white boxer,kids procede to ride bikes all over the camping field with rugby ball under their arm dog off lead all over the place, warden turns up tells said bloke to put dog on lead,little ol me had taken our dogs for a walk while all this was going on,come walking back,white boxer decides to have a ruck with me oldest lab, lab has a go back,then the young en starts,then i start,i shout a bloke,bloke come over saying very sorry , takes kids and dog back to van ,half hour later knocks on door saying im so sorry ,i know it was wrong,im now all chilled (bottle of bud in hand)say ok mate,end of story,well---- me if in the morning dog and kids all at it again
so orf we go then blow me down if it dont start chuckin it down with shed loads of snow. ps love dogs hate people..


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

the Caravan Club site where we stay in Pembrey actually has a policy whereby if your dog is found off its lead they are prepared to throw you off the site, there is a sign warning you of such as you arrive. In our many times of visiting there I've only once seen a dog off its lead, but it was very well behaved and stayed by its owners side. 

I'm not sure if this policy applies to all caravan club sites. 

Pencelli Castle in Brecon is a dog free site. We ourselves went there for many years until they introduced this policy, we have a small dog. 

With exception to the odd 'escapee' most sites we go to the owners have their dogs on leads.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I sympathise with your phobia, you've probably thought of anything to aleviate this problem, however, I do know the rule on CCC sites is that all dogs must be kept on a lead at all times they're outside the unit, and the lead must be tethered securely when the pooches aren'y directly under control of the owner, by the way, I use the word control loosely.
I also think, think mind you, the same thing applies to CC sites as well.
I suggest that either a phone call to the site individually if its not either of the major club sites or a visit to the website will help on this subject.


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you for all your replies, it has gone quite some way to alleviating the anxiety I was feeling yesterday. Problems with dogs on camp sites hadn’t even crossed my mind until I read the post about Butlins. 

I don’t class my feelings as a physical fear of dogs ie getting bitten, rather more of a repulsion. I have in the past considered some kind of therapy for this but as I said previously, it is something I have got used to over many years and I am quite adept at avoiding contact usually without anyone noticing, but it does mean that I am not always as relaxed as I would like to be.

I don’t want to severely limit our choice of site to those that exclude dogs, and from your replies it sounds that dogs roaming unsupervised is a rarity. Thanks again
Regards Paul.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Blimey TheFoxes 

YOU ARE BRAVE

admitting you can't be doing with dogs on this forum.

I thought I was brave putting somethings on here but I have never

dared say I don't like dogs. 

So here goes.......... " I don't like dogs . "

and if they stick their noses on me or lick me I tend to swear.

BUT

We have lived on sites all over Europe for a long time and can

honestly say that there are very rarely loose dogs on campsites

( unless owned by the French campsite owner ) and the risk of 

coming across such a problem is very low.

My daughter lives opposite a village hall where they have a dog 

get together every week .....that's the place to avoid.


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that Billym, at least I know that I am not quite alone. I was a bit concerned about alienating myself with some of the other members on here as I know there are a lot of dog lovers, but I felt I needed to know just for my own peace of mind.

However all the replies have been very helpful and supportive.

A 'dog get together'...sounds like fun! When and where so I can put it in my diary as somewhere to avoid like the plague.

Regards paul


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

I actually have a dog that is scared of other dogs (and another that loves them) so like you I want a camp site that adheres to keeping dogs on a lead and so far so good, on the odd occasion an owner has had a dog off lead the warden has gone over and told them - its only happened once mind 

Anyway if you do come into a situation where a loose dog is heading for you - and it's most unlikely best thing to do is hold your hand up in a stop sign and turn your head sideways and up and just totally ignore it. Don't run in the opposite direction as the dog will think this is a great game and run after you. Alternatively try just turning side on and not look at the dog - most dogs will realise your fear and go away, I know its hard but the calmer you can remain the better - maybe try these techniques with some dog owners you know, with an extending lead so the dog is not going to get too close. Keep us informed of you travels and experiences most of us dog owners are aware and responsible and don't want our family upsetting others, unfortunatley there are one or two that don't think of others.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've been feeling a bit guilty during this thread and feel I have to come clean - I don't have my dog on a lead all the time on site when outside the van, even if campsite rules are dogs on a lead.

If at any time on site there looks there there may be a situation where it is prudent to put her on a lead, then I do, otherwise I rely on her training, which effectively is a "voice-lead". At home or when out and about, the only time I have her on a lead is when on a pavement on a busy road, or among lots of people in town.

She's 4 in August, so it's been this way for 3.5 years. I've never been asked to put her on a lead.

Still not sure whether to feel guilty or proud!

Dave


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

I see that some members have suggested some kind of aversion therapy, I have not tried this before, has anyone else? 

I have undergone 'cognitive behavioural therapy' (excuse spelling) following a nervous breakdown 3 years ago but found it to be a complete waste of time. Also hypnotherapy to stop smoking....now only on 30 a day (10 more than before the therapy) 

I would love to hear from people that have had their phobias/fears cured by this as I need to do something. We were at Peterborough on Friday and the amount of dogs was unreal....on edge all day. 

!HELP me please 

Regards Paul


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been owned by dogs for most of my life. I spent some 10 years without a personal(?) dog, but always knew the family pooch was there when I was home. My children have been with dogs since they were born, and are happy with them.


As it happens, I also feel that if you dont like an animal, then you just dont like them, fair enough, dont hurt one, if you dont like them, and can live with the fact you're going to meet them all over the place, then fine. 

I dont think that a dislike of dogs is a "condition" which you should be cured of. 

Mainly as I have an almost pathological dislike of cats.

I may have been a dog in a past life; 
( which in truth would explain the dragging of my backside along the floor and the strange desire to chase sticks)


:lol:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

The Foxes,aside from the dogs at Peterborough did you enjoy the show,if so then you should have no problem with campsites as you don't get that amount of dogs on one campsite generally.

I was at Peterborough with my three dogs but tried not to take them round the show as they embarress me by shouting at all the other dogs except Tye,the beautiful big alsation at Acrylic Glasses coz they luv him :wink: 

If you survived Peterborough,a campsite will be a walkover  

Chris


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Paul, I am a dog owner, and a big dog at that, but you have my total sympathy, to be uncomfortable with something is a feeling I know only too well -- I'm petrified of spiders...

No dog owner on here would say anything against you, so please don't be afraid to voice your concerns....

I have my neighbours trained to come running if I shout when O/h is away, they are pretty good at despatching spiders on my behalf....

Ifyou happen to go onto a busy site and cannot find a pitch without any doggie neighbours, go and have a quiet word with the wardens I'm sure they would try and help you find a quiet dog free spot.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul,

I think you should be fine as most dog owners adore their pets and keep them safe and secure at all times for fear of them running off etc and so I don't think it is likely that any dogs will be roaming around many campsites.

We have 2 dogs but believe me before we got them I was not a 'doggy' person in the slightest and could never fully appreciate people's love of them and often found myself disgusted by how some folk allowed them to lick their faces and so on. However, once my youngest daughter left home to attend uni I felt there was something missing in our lives (I think it must have been the empty nest syndrone or something lol) and I found myself yearning for a puppy to love and care for. We got our first little dog Angel, who we sadly lost after only 18 months due to a tragic accident and both me and my husband were heartbroken at losing her and her death affected us deeply. Not wanting to now live without a dog in our life we got another puppy immediately and Candy Kisses came to join our family, after only 3 months of getting Candy we decided she needed a companion so we picked up another puppy whom we named Buddy and we now are the proud owners of 2 adoreable little Bolognese dogs. 

I am not suggesting for one moment you go out and get a dog Paul but I am just trying to say that I do understand why some folk don't really understand the relationship we humans have with our 4 legged friends as I used to be as baffled by it as you are and now I could never imagine my life without them.

Good luck and don't worry - we will keep our mutts away I promise!

Sue


----------

